# trolling question



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I keep seeing guys trolling with the rod tips in the water. What's the reasoning behind this? Is it to get the lure deeper? To pre-load the rod tip? I've always relied on watching the vibration of my rod tips to tell how my lures are running, like if one has picked up a leaf or something.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Guys do it while muskie fishing to keep weeds off their lures.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'm with you, I want to see my tip so I know how the lure is working.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

miked913 said:


> Guys do it while muskie fishing to keep weeds off their lures.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Thank you. I wouldn't have guessed that. I can see it though, as far as the weeds and leaves on the surface to keep them from following the line down. Plenty of suspended crap in the water though, so I guess I'll stick with my old ways, for now anyway.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I run my Dipsey Rods close to the water when trolling Erie mainly to keep them out of the way of the board rods.


----------



## jkiefer1362 (10 mo ago)

I feel it would be more difficult to see a strike. Aldo run risk of hitting tip of something floating in the water

Sent from my SM-S908U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

When trolling, my tips are in the water to catch weeds and not let them foul the lure. The lures are large enough to see the handle shake. Just putting a hand on the handle can also tell you how the lure is working. I also run a down rod occasionally. It points straight down and only has a small amount of line out...maybe 5-7 feet...so the lure is running just below and behind the boat. I don't troll stump fields and I keep an eye on the water to not run into something floating.


----------

